

Web-APIs integration platform [Rate my MVP] - RenatZubairov
http://elastic.io

======
RenatZubairov
Please review our MVP. We are doing node.js based web-api integration
platform. Example: displaying data from excell file on the Google-maps, or
synchronizing wufoo.com registration form results with mailchimp.com. In short
everything that has an API.

